# Who should be in the D League, but somehow isn't?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's a thread to discuss players who really should be assigned to the NBDL, but haven't (yet) been, for reasons possibly known only to their coaches.

I'll start out with Josh Boone. Simply put, Frank's not playing him much, and he hasn't developed to a level where there's any reason to play him over almost anyone else on the Nets. There are some basic things he could work on if assigned to the NBDL, including rebounding, which would make him a useful NBA player.

Why hasn't he been sent down? Lawrence Frank doesn't seem to have much use for the D League, and sending Mile Ilic there doesn't count against that theory. Other than that, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Richard for the T-Wolves. The only thing he is doing good at is warming up the seat for his fellow teammates. There isn't much to do for him to be remained with the Wolves. The team is considering to sent him down to D-League but he does not want to, but that's part of pro basketball. There is always a chance that a player will be loved or hated or being accepted or being rejected.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What should Richard work on, primarily, if he goes to the D League?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

His offense needs more work, I think.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Makes sense. You've spurred me to create a poll on why players are sent down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think there is a thread on the Sixers forum asking why they never send players to the D league. A guy like Thad Young could benefit from playing against competition instead of rotting on the bench

Is Wilson Chandler still with the Knicks? If they arent using him might as well send him down too


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Chandler's played in a whopping two games for an average of 10 minutes per.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Steve Novak Spanoulis and JL3 should've been in D-League last year.

I think it's ok now cause Rockets are using their D-League team now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Is anyone going to be coming back to the team anytime soon from the D League?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool thread.

There are so many reasons why to--or why not to--send guys to the D-League, it is fun to watch different teams' strategies (or lack of same).

Shelden Williams of the Hawks isn't getting time at all (12 mpg, just under 3 ppg and 3 rpg). But on the other hand, you wonder what good the D-League would do for him. After all, he's not learning a new position. He's not some 19-year-old with no experience. So you have to think the Hawks believe he belongs in practice, banging against Pachulia, M. Williams, A. Horford, etc. 

On the other hand, I'd think the Lakers' Jarvaris Crittenden could really benefit from the D-League. He's got 7 games under his belt, 6 mpg, and not a lot of production. He's really young and could doubtless use the experience. What's more, he's behind some guys that he just isn't likely to pass up on the depth chart this season. I'd send him down for two nice stretches, as is allowed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Definitely agree about Crittenden. He would definitely benefit from both the minutes and instruction he would get in the NBDL. Even if he sniffed playing time right now, he just isn't ready physically or mentally for the NBA.


----------

